# Advertising your first litter



## GranvilleGSD

All good breeders with waiting lists were newbies at one time. Just wondering, where do you recommend advertising your litter? Is it really terrible to advertise puppies in the newspaper if you are screening your potential homes? Do you advertise on any specific websites?


----------



## mkennels

I used the newspaper as last resort, and I have gotten some really great homes from that, I did the screening, contracts and followups and even 4/5 years later I am still in contact with most of my first litter, I used hobbly.com and puppy find and http://www.qualitydogs.com/ I am still a newbie with only having 4 litters but everyone of the homes I have been very happy and pleased with and couldn't ask for better homes.


----------



## selzer

I have gotten good homes out of the newspaper. My vet has recommended me to several of the people that have my puppies. My sister continues to get her friends and work people to buy my pups. AKC listing has gotten me a couple of nibbles. Local GSD club has netted me nothing. My friend who is also breeding GSDs has sent a few people my way. Being out with my puppies/dogs and being at shows has netted me a home or two.


----------



## DianaM

Come on, Wildhaus, Zu Treuen Handen, Wolfstraum, Triton, Gabor and Sue Szilasi, and the others who I know I've missed, we'd love to know how you advertised your first litters.


----------



## lhczth

Word of mouth. I have never advertised a litter.


----------



## Liesje

I'm not a breeder but I FOUND my breeder through word-of-mouth. I was looking into getting a rescue GSD and someone in rescue told me about her. I've never seen her dogs advertised anywhere. Sometimes the planned breedings are on her site or a picture of both parents and then the number of pups with the birthdate but that's it. Even so, the demand always exceeds the supply.


----------



## selzer

I think with an excellent established breeder, who breeds now and then, the demand would exceed the supply. But first the first litter or two, the breeder is not established and a giant question mark to people in the right circles. I think this is what was actually asked about. 

I am not so sure about websites as a good way to look for a breeder. Anyone could post photos that make their place look good even if it is a dive. People can also post other people's photos. I think you can start there, but you still have to check references and visit the breeder before deciding on a purchase.


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: selzerI think with an excellent established breeder, who breeds now and then, the demand would exceed the supply. But first the first litter or two, the breeder is not established and a giant question mark to people in the right circles. I think this is what was actually asked about.


Fair enough, but if the dogs are being trained, shown, and worked, people at shows and the training clubs should know they exist and express interest.

Sure anyone can say what they want on a web site, I'm not sure how much good they really do anyway even when honest so I agree there. I got my dogs word-of-mouth and I think a good number of people find dogs/breeders using forums like this. Best to always meet the breeder, attend clubs and shows for good opinions. I personally would never consider buying a dog just based on the parents' pics on a web site unless I was already familiar with the dogs and the breeder.

If I was going to go into breeding, I'd probably attach myself to a well-established breeder first, like owning a stud or co-owning a bitch.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

> Originally Posted By: selzerI think with an excellent established breeder, who breeds now and then, the demand would exceed the supply. But first the first litter or two, the breeder is not established and a giant question mark to people in the right circles. I think this is what was actually asked about.


Yes, this is what I was asking about. When a breeder is not yet established for their first litter or two, where do people choose to advertise. 
As one of the previous posters had mentioned, they didn't get much response from advertising at a breed club. I think this would *generally* be true, as most people involved in training already have thier hands full with the dogs they have, or are breeders themselves. And as for being seen in shows and trials, I would think it would bea similar response as at a club-already have dogs or breeders, except for the small group of people who aren't competing and just there to watch.


----------



## GranvilleGSD

Liesje- Love that tug picture of Nikon by the way = ) That's how Berlin looks a lot of the time!


----------



## IliamnasQuest

I think the good breeders - even with their first litter - are already known to people through showing and trialing their dogs. I know for me, if I bred Khana I would have no problem selling pups as I already have a list (even though I've opted not to breed her). When you have a quality bitch, one that has been seen earning titles and is known to have extraordinarily healthy lines, people are looking for you and they're going to find you.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## kelso

I have seen lots of advertisements over on pedigree database. I think there is a whole section for it if I am not mistaken.
I have never purchased a pup from one of those ads and not sure what that involves or if it is the best thing to do...but just thought I would mention it


----------



## Smithie86

Diane,

I had to do a double take on the name







Kept mine (DiCero) as no one can pronounce Gabor's last name and to say "Sue Szilasi", you would have to have a few beers!









1st litter was on our site. Later litters are on our site, plus only on those sites that allow classified postings in the Litter Announcement sections. Most now is that we start a list, based on the breeding. Already had this year's breedings set by Nov., including the one with the new female in Europe.


----------



## Smithie86

And forgot to say, never posted anything about our I litter; word of mouth. Last few months have been hectic and stressful, only posted rarely about the H one.


----------



## DianaM

Oops, Sue! Didn't know, sorry.







For me, pronouncing Szilasi is just like pronouncing Smith, but I know all too well how most people in the US stumble over Hungarian names.









I agree with the poster who said a good breeder will never need to advertise, even when starting out. The dogs and the breeder/handler will be out at venues and the dogs will sell themselves because they will be GOOD. The dogs will be dogs that other experienced people want to have and so they'd probably be begging for a litter. The aspiring breeder will also have been active in the dog world so they wouldn't be an unknown. If a handler is mentioning at the club that he's looking to breed his female and the response is "that's nice" or something less inspiring, then it's clear the dog should not be bred. But if the response is, "About darn time, can I put down a deposit now?" then the dog clearly has good qualities that should be passed on.



> Quote:When you have a quality bitch, one that has been seen earning titles and is known to have extraordinarily healthy lines, people are looking for you and they're going to find you.


Agreed. Let the dog sell itself, don't rely on flashy marketing (unless that "flashy marketing" entails busting down helpers at the schutzhund trials







). If I were to start out breeding, I know I wouldn't even think of advertising in dog magazines or newspapers; I would be out campaigning my dog to prove to the world that this dog is AWESOME and would be an asset to the breed, and if people in the know didn't think so, then that would be a good reason to step back and reexamine my choice of stock.


----------



## lhczth

Actually Diana, the dog world can be highly competitive so depending on what lines you have and the type of club you belong to, you may not always get a great response. Some people see other breeders as competition instead of seeing that great female as a way to add to the breed.


----------



## DianaM

I guess in the working world it's different. So in the US show world, you'd have to glue Jimmy Moses to your dog?







(Sorry, bad joke)



> Quote: Some people see other breeders as competition instead of seeing that great female as a way to add to the breed.


Sad, sad, sad. I don't really know what to say except that I wonder when they've forgotten their love for their breed and exchanged it for love for their ego..


----------



## lhczth

No, unfortunately the working world can be just as nasty. Luckily there are some good breeders out there, especially on this board, who care about getting good USA bred dogs into the hands of working people even if they didn't produce the litter.


----------



## DianaM

> Quote:No, unfortunately the working world can be just as nasty.


Lovely. No wonder this breed has so many splits. But yes, there are some great breeders out there concerned about the breed as a whole, thank goodness.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I actually found my pup on Puppyfind.com

I really like the website. It is supposed to be for purebred pups only, though sometimes someone gets through!!!!


----------



## mjbgsd

I'm not a breeder, but I found Cody's "breeder" (byb) through the paper.
I found Isa's breeder through the word of mouth at our schh club. 
Akbar's I found by going onto websites that have GSD breeders listed by state, worked well. 

Actually that's how I mostly find breeders is when they're listed, lol.


----------



## onyx'girl

Not a breeder either, but it would seem to me if you decide to breed, you are in the world of that breed for about 10 yrs actively training. 
Then when you have a bitch or stud that is breedworthy, there are people who would like a pup from the match you've decided on. No advertising necessary.
So really 1st litter breeders have a bit of a history and their reputation is stellar before parents are even put together and the pups are whelped. In a perfect world...

I imagine most go into it not planning on breeding, but the passion and love of training and working their dogs. Then, because they have such good representives of the breed that is worth having progeny, then the thought of breeding is a given. 
The person that goes into breeding(buying up stock that they have no history with) for the purpose of being a breeder may have another agenda completely.

edit:
somehow I missed page two of this thread and most of what I posted has already been discussed:blush:


----------



## Chris Wild

I have posted litter announcements on message boards geared toward GSDs or working dogs.


----------



## SunCzarina

Not a breeder. Otto's breeder was word of mouth from Luther's old trainer at OTC. Same woman stood next to me the day I met Morgan in the shelter and thought she was a nice pup - she was right on both accounts. LOL, she knew Luther when he was very young so she knows I enjoy a shepherd with a loose screw....


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I found my breeder though a dog magazine. I subscribed to it for many years, and about 5ish years ago I saw an ad in the magazine and fell in love. At that point, I wasn't sure about GSDs or that I'd even go to the USA! Well, now I'm living in Michigan, with a dog from the kennel I saw years ago advertised in the magazine!

Of course when the time came to actually wanting/getting a GSD, I researched a ton and e-mailed/contacted a few breeders, but ultimately, went with the one I saw years ago. 

Magazine ads probably work wonders if this breeder stuck in my head for so long...


----------



## RubyTuesday

I initially saw Djibouti's breeder in an ad in a dog magazine ~12yrs ago. She lives close enough to visit & I liked her dogs in person even more than I expected to. I thought I was ~2yrs from getting a GS but a wandering hw+ Siberian came into our lives & my plans were pushed back even further.

When I was ready for a GS ~3yrs ago I looked around, but I liked her dogs best & have been happy with my decision. She has a web site & ads in the nat'l dog mags. I don't think she advertises in the newspapers & I doubt it would do much good. People read the want ads looking for 'bargain dogs' costing $150-$500 max usually. 

She also gets a lot of 'word of mouth' referrals from happy buyers. Several people got pups from her b/c of how I raved about Sam & Djibouti. They too now recommend her to anyone seeking a similar GS.


----------



## Chicagocanine

What about Pedigree Database?


----------



## wolfstraum

I have advertised in the USA mag, on AKC's website, and on GSD specific websites - most pups tho are going through people surfing my site, networking and word of mouth - have sold a couple of pets through newspaper - last pup in A litter - he ended up being 6x Schutzhund 3 and trialed at a National HOT Championship. Brought new people into the sport. Also, some LEO that I know have referred people to me regularly.

I still advertise in the USA about one time a year - but many really competitive schutzhund homes are not always the best homes for the dog - competitive people often will go through many pups before settling on one they think will go to the top! That being said, my dogs are in every type of home - 110% companion, novice working, SAR, AKC Obed/Agilty competition, State Trooper K9, and even with a National/WUSV competitor. I have had buyers from Europe, but due to the difference in philosophy of how dogs are kept, I am just not so comfortable selling a pup to a kennel for a breeding female - I don't feel right about putting a pup in a home where she will be in a run her whole life. One of my dogs who is a Sch3 ended up that way by deception and lies, and I regret the situtation that happened to end that way every day.

Lee


----------



## WynterCote

I'm not a breeder, but I found my breeder in the newspaper. Since we're not part of show rings or competitions, we don't hear about breeders through word-of-mouth. I recently looked in the newspaper and found two local breeders, one ended up being a BYB but the other was very respectable. I think if more of the respectable places advertised in the newspaper, less people will end up buying from BYBs because they'll have choices. Give the BYBs some competition.


----------



## onyx'girl

Because of the internet and craigslist/Kiiji, newspaper classifieds are seldom looked at.
Many people don't even subscribe to the paper anymore. I still do, but everytime I get the bill, I hestitate to renew. The newspaper has gotten thinner and thinner and most of the news is old by the time it gets to my home.
My newspaper really only has the byb's advertising, and in most of the ads, they can't even spell shepherd right. That itself makes it hard for the reputable breeder's ads to be worthy, you already judge because the byb's are so common.


----------



## JKlatsky

I found Argos initially through the online classifieds for the local newspaper. I know some older breeders in other breeds that don't really have the internet skills to understand forums and web communities, so they go back to the good old breed magazines and classifieds. 

Ideally, yes, breeders have waiting lists and get to choose their puppy buyers from an eager pool of contenders, but that's not always the case. I don't think that there is anything wrong with advertising there as long as you're still screening. I think Google and the Classifieds are the first places new and uninformed buyers go when looking to add a dog to their family.


----------



## Courtney

Are you part of a german shepherd club? When I was researching breeders I always started there first. Good luck!


----------

